# What do you use, and how much?



## mikeythai (Apr 23, 2010)

For those who inject their chickens, what kind of sauce do you use, and about how much?


----------



## nola saints smoker (Apr 23, 2010)

I use this brand or I make my own.  As for as the amount to use, I just inject until the meat swells up. Usually a couple of ounces in each breast and and ounce or so in the legs and thighs.


----------



## matts (Apr 23, 2010)

mmmmm, luv that stuff


----------



## got14u (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't been big on injecting chicken but I do like to brine them....and the brine all depends on the flavors I'm after...but usually hot !


----------



## mikeythai (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, brining good. Cajun butter mmmmmmmmmmmmm. Sounds great. Haven't seen it where I'm at though.

So do most people just use their mop sauce for injecting? Or does anyone have a injection sauce recipe. giggle


----------



## nola saints smoker (Apr 24, 2010)

That's what is good about injections. You can use anything you like. Here is a recipe i use.

2 tablespoons kosher salt
1 tablespoon mustard powder
1 tablespoon paprika
1 tablespoon lemon pepper
1 teaspoon hot sauce
2 teaspoon garlic powder
2 teaspoon onion powder
2 teaspoon white pepper. You can use black pepper if you do not have white pepper
2 teaspoon cayenne or any other pepper. I use chipotle powder
1 cup melted butter (unsalted kind)
At this point, add any other spice you like. Since you are in Thialand, use spices that is native to your country.
Mix together and inject in breast, legs and thighs. If you have any left, rub on the outside of the bird before applying your rub.


----------



## wingman (Apr 24, 2010)

For injecting I use the following

Cherry Dr. Pepper (Diet) - Beef, Chicken or Pork
Apple jiuce & brown sugar - Turkey, Chicken or Pork
Melted butter & garlic powder - Chicken
Melted butter & Frank's redhot - Chicken
Au-Jus - Beef
Beef broth & garlic powder - Beef
Chicken broth - Turkey
Rouge Dead Guy Ale - "ME"


----------



## bassman (Apr 24, 2010)

You can order the marinades here.  They should be able to ship to you. http://www.cajuninjector.com/


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken broth. Always inject down into the meat. About a cup full +/-.


----------



## mikeythai (Apr 24, 2010)

Allright. Thanks for helping NoLaSaintsSmoker (bruh, you must be in heaven this year!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) Cliff, Bassman and Wingman. 

I've got some good ideas now.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 24, 2010)

Now i have only done it once and it was also cajun butter and it turned out really really good. !!!!


----------

